# File nascosti nella home su una partizione separata?

## maevil

Salve ragazzi!

Ho un altro problema, non so se e' chiaro abbastanza dal titolo.Ad ogni modo quello che vorrei fare e' spostare tutti i file nascosti della cartella /home di ogni utente su un'altra partizione.Per essere piu' precisi non sono i file nascosti che mi interessano ma le cartelle usate dai vari programmi per salvare le proprie impostazioni per ogni utente,ovviamente poi il programma deve essere in grado di trovarli e modificarli, e i programmi nuovi devono mettere i loro nella nuova posizione.

Credete sia possibile farlo?Io pensavo a qualcosa tipo un opzione del filesystem per mettere certi file in una partizione, e altri in un'altra,ho provato a vedere con ext4 ma non ho trovato nulla di simile(non sono nemmeno sicuro sia possibile fare una cosa del genere!!).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Magari piu' semplice e elegante(forse anche fattibile?) semplicemente cambiare una variabile d'ambiente in modo che ogni programma usi un'altra cartella, differente dalla home, per le sue impostazioni.Anche qui pero' non saprei bene come fare, ho visto che e' possibile impostare la variabile HOME, ma credo che questa mi possa servire solo per specificare un home diversa da quella standard.

Grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

cerchiamo di capire bene il problema: vuoi che tutti i tuoi programmi invece di salvere le impostazioni in 

```
/home/$USER/.$NomeProgramma/
```

 creino una cartella dove più garba a te?

----------

## maevil

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> cerchiamo di capire bene il problema: vuoi che tutti i tuoi programmi invece di salvere le impostazioni in 
> 
> ```
> /home/$USER/.$NomeProgramma/
> ```
> ...

 

si esattamente questo

----------

## ago

beh la cosa piu facile è montare la home da qualche altra parte o creare un symlink...se esponi più dettagliatamente il motivo..magari si potrebbero trovare altre soluzioni   :Smile: 

----------

## maevil

Si ho già una partizione separata per la mia home.Quello che vorrei fare è che tutti i programmi invece che usare

```

/home/$USER/.$NomeProgramma/
```

usino qualcosa del tipo:

```
/$NuovaCartellaImpostazioni/$USER/.$NomeProgramma/
```

e poi continuare a mantenere tutti gli altri file in /home

o questo stravolge totalmente l'uso della home secondo te?Perchè il mio sarebbe un esperimento:ho un ssd e siccome ha poca capacità, uso un hd diverso per /home.Solo che i programmi potrebberò essere più veloci a caricare se leggesserò i file di configurazione loro dal ssd(almeno questo è quello che vorrei vedere)

Per altro potrei anche fare tipo così:

```
/dev/sda1 /home 

/dev/sdb1 /mnt/dati

```

dove sda è il mio ssd e nella cartella dati mettere tutti i dati(documenti,foto,musica etc),montata su un hdd.

Anche se forse mi sto solo complicando la vita per nulla,penso ci ragionerò un altro pò domani dopo una bella dormita  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ma penso che fai prima a montare la home da qualche altra parte  :Wink:  ti complichi meno la vita e hai più spazio.

Sul fatto della velocità dei programmi a caricare non penso faccia tanta differenza..perchè non sono i file nella cartella 

```
.$nomeprogramma
```

 ad essere caricati principalmente

----------

## riverdragon

Un suggerimento che mi sembra semplifichi il problema: 

metti la /home sull'ssd

metti i file "normali" sull'altro disco

crei una cartella all'interno di /home

monti il disco hdd nella cartella all'interno di /homeIn questo modo dovresti avere una soluzione accettabile. Poi sta a te l'accortezza di mettere i file nel posto giusto.

----------

## maevil

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Un suggerimento che mi sembra semplifichi il problema: 
> 
> metti la /home sull'ssd
> 
> metti i file "normali" sull'altro disco
> ...

 

Ci avevo pensato e seguiro' il tuo consiglio in modo da non complicarmi troppo la vita.  :Wink:  grazie!

Ad ogni modo mi sembra strano che non esista un modo per fare una cosa del genere, forse perche' se hai dei file, che devono stare in posti separati allora dovresti dividerli in cartelle e non "spezzare" la cartella in due.In caso se qualcuno sa come fare sta cosa per curiosita', intanto seguiro' il consiglio di riverdragon e dormo sonni tranquilli   :Very Happy: 

----------

